# Brothers and sisters under the skin



## Warrigal (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 19, 2016)

Interesting....we ARE all the same. To bad we just can't seem to realize that. 
Love the pirate one.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank goodness we are not all the same and there is more to us than just skin and bones (or just bones in this case).  We each have a unique soul.

BTW, going by the hip bones on those skeletons, they are all brothers under the skin.  Not a sister among 'em.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2016)

There is no them, just varieties of us. I see a beauty in that.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 26, 2016)

If we are all the same why do I suck at golf?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 26, 2016)

Hoot, lolololol.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 27, 2016)

Probably the Only time that true "equality" exists is that brief moment when the sperm enters the egg.  After that, everything from DNA to the environment determines how an individuals life unfolds.


----------



## HazyDavey (Jun 27, 2016)

Me too, I love the pirate!!     Ha da ho he he,  giggle giggle ..  snort snort.


----------



## exwisehe (Jun 27, 2016)

I visited the largest city near me recently to hear the speech by George Takei (of Star Trek fame).  The occasion of his visit was to speak about diversity and acceptance.  The mayor had made a statement that he opposed the acceptance of Muslim refugees into his city, citing the precedent set by Pres. Roosevelt to built internment camps for the American Japanese families who, apparently were viewed, mistakenly, as a threat.

Mr. Takai heard of the incident, and took the time to contact the city leaders to speak out against the comments of the (chagrined) mayor. It was a heart wrenching speech which narrated his childhood memories that were still vivid, and he still holds the deep feeling of humiliation his family endured.

Toward the end of his speech he said: "the current course of American politics could be helped by remembering the motto on the Starship Enterprise; '*Infinite Diversity in Infinite Combination*.' And may that infinite diversity in infinite combination here in Roanoke." Takei ended his conversation with, what else, "Live long and prosper."

He received a thunderous applause when he finished.
(The mayor never sought reelection)

http://wset.com/news/local/george-takei-speaks-to-crowd-in-roanoke-following-mayors-comments-on-refugees


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 27, 2016)

My daughter is a huge fan of George and communicates with him via Facebook. He is a thorough gentleman.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Jun 27, 2016)

Hoot N Annie said:


> If we are all the same why do I suck at golf?



Recently was at a meeting and asked a new acquaintance if he played golf.  He said he had played once.  "The best two balls I hit were when I stepped on a bunker rake!"

I play a LOT of golf.  Recently, have been playing at least six days/week... sometimes seven.  A good friend and I have our own cart at a local course and store it there.  So, we just head out and grab the cart and go play.  Our group always has the very first tee time on weekends.  That way we can play at daybreak and be home for most of the day with family.
Was never athletic growing up.  Never picked up a golf club until I was 40 years old.  The "bug" bit and I've been addicted since.  For 69 years old, I play fairly well.  This past week have carded rounds as low as 75 and a number of rounds at 77 and 78... on a full length par 72 course.  We play for quarters and can win or lose big bucks... as much as $2.00... in a round.  Most of the time no one loses or wins more than 50 or 75 cents.
Each day I understand just how lucky I am to have the opportunity to play this oft-frustrating game.  So many people my age will never see the green grass of a golf course due to physical or financial restrictions.  The Good Lord has blessed both my wife and I with excellent health for which we constantly give thanks.  The Good Lord only put a certain number of swings in this old body.  We have no idea when those swings will be used up.  So, we try to use as few as possible in each round to extend the rounds He allows us to play before we run out of time.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 26, 2016)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Recently was at a meeting and asked a new acquaintance if he played golf.  He said he had played once.  "The best two balls I hit were when I stepped on a bunker rake!"
> 
> I play a LOT of golf.  Recently, have been playing at least six days/week... sometimes seven.  A good friend and I have our own cart at a local course and store it there.  So, we just head out and grab the cart and go play.  Our group always has the very first tee time on weekends.  That way we can play at daybreak and be home for most of the day with family.
> Was never athletic growing up.  Never picked up a golf club until I was 40 years old.  The "bug" bit and I've been addicted since.  For 69 years old, I play fairly well.  This past week have carded rounds as low as 75 and a number of rounds at 77 and 78... on a full length par 72 course.  We play for quarters and can win or lose big bucks... as much as $2.00... in a round.  Most of the time no one loses or wins more than 50 or 75 cents.
> Each day I understand just how lucky I am to have the opportunity to play this oft-frustrating game.  So many people my age will never see the green grass of a golf course due to physical or financial restrictions.  The Good Lord has blessed both my wife and I with excellent health for which we constantly give thanks.  The Good Lord only put a certain number of swings in this old body.  We have no idea when those swings will be used up.  So, we try to use as few as possible in each round to extend the rounds He allows us to play before we run out of time.



I'm so bad a golf I probably used up my allotted swings by the time I was 40.


----------



## BarneyJ (Sep 13, 2016)

Pirate is the best!


----------

